# Decorative Tacks



## pjt113 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi everyone 
Has anyone used Tacks to decorate the handle of a walking stick? Like how native Americans decorated pipes or Tomahawk. 
I have a old rake handle that must be at least 10 years old, I'm going to sand down and use a tung oil finish and I was trying to think of something decorative to add.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I've used them on other things and can see where they might work on a stick.I say be creative with whatever you might wanna try.Send pics when it's finished.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Make sure you use solid brass or some other non-rusting metal if you can find them. Upholstery supply place maybe? Plated probably won't last long.

Rodney


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

http://www.matoska.com/cgibin/gencat.cgi?AC=gencat&PC=14&ST=0&RS=NULL&S1S2=68%2CNULL

Solid Brass is the way to go.


----------

